# Thank you for your service Zeus, RIP



## BruceWinters (Dec 2, 2012)

Ridgefield Connecticut Police Officer Shawn Murray, left, and his family escort Zeus, Murray's partner, a german shepherd who worked for the Ridgefield Police Department who was honored with a final ride before being euthanized because of a severe degenerative hip disorder in to the Ridgefield Veterinary Hospital, on Wednesday afternoon, April 15, 2015, in Ridgefield, Conn. Photo: H John Voorhees III
www.stamfordadvocate.com/local/article/K-9-Officer-Zeus-to-be-honored-in-with-last-ride-6202754.php


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, Bruce. Run free, Zeus, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Zeus


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Rest in peace Zeus.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Rest easy, Zeus.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My sincere condolences to Officer Murray and his family. Thank you Zeus for your service.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

End Of Watch 04/15/2015. My condolences go to Ofc. Murray and his family and all of RPD.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you for your service, Zeus. RIP.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

RIP Zeus.


----------

